# Jockey Club



## atstpier (Oct 31, 2007)

Does anybody have any new news on the possibility of Jockey Club owners being able to use the future pool at the Cosmopolitan?


----------



## derb (Oct 31, 2007)

They just had their annual owners meeting.  Hopefully, someone who attended can fill us in.


----------



## atstpier (Nov 1, 2007)

*Annual Report Unclear*

I hope so too.  I read the annual report, but it really didn't seem to squarely address the issue.  They keep talking about ongoing negotiations.  They appear to be afraid to admit that we will be stuck with a pool sitting in the shadow of a 60 story building.


----------



## JoeMid (Nov 1, 2007)

atstpier said:


> Does anybody have any new news on the possibility of Jockey Club owners being able to use the future pool at the Cosmopolitan?


Yes, I recently visitied JC and that was their story.


----------



## Lindalu (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm not an owner here, but I'm staying at the Jockey Club now and asked at the front desk if owners here would be able to use the pool next door and they said yes.  She also mentioned that Jockey Club will have parking there and be able to use all their amenities.


----------



## JoeMid (Nov 3, 2007)

Lindalu said:


> I'm not an owner here, but I'm staying at the Jockey Club now and asked at the front desk if owners here would be able to use the pool next door and they said yes.  She also mentioned that Jockey Club will have parking there and be able to use all their amenities.


Part of the deal is a new parking garage with tennis courts on top built at the end of JC away from the Strip.  Saying "use all their amenities" is a stretch, that's not what I was told by management way above a front desk clerk or manager.


----------



## Sharhu (Nov 3, 2007)

Just returned from Vegas this morning.  We own at Jockey but were staying stayed over at Polo this time.  We went to use the wireless internet so my husband could check his messages.  I talked to Sharon in hospitality.  She said they will have an elevator towards the back to use the tennis courts and the underground parking and entrances by passkey into the casino will happen.  As far as the swimming pool access, that is still being negotiated.  There was a change in 3700 Associates management that they were dealing with so the negotiations are back at square one as far as the pool access at this time.  No way to know how that will turn out.  

Lots of construction noise!  As of right now the Cosmopolitan isn't scheduled to open untill December 2009. We own an October week and since our unit is on the penthouse floor facing the fountains we hate to think of going there any week but our own since we have such a great view.  We thought by next year we would use our week hoping that at least the major construction noise would be over and the following year everything would be open.  Guess that isn't going to happen.  The lobby area does look nice.  Just wish they would keep some of the merchandise from the mini-mart inside the shop, it distroys the look with the t-shirt racks sitting out in the hallway.


----------



## atstpier (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for the information.  It seems odd that the pool use wasn't locked down from the beginning given the obvious effect the tower was going to have on the existing pool.  Pool privileges are worth more to me than tennis privileges.  I also agree with your comment about the mini mart and the merchandise in the hallway.  It looks like a bad 7/11 in Cleveland.


----------



## EZ-ED (Nov 6, 2007)

I also wish this issue had been locked down prior to construction. I just hope there is some type of reasonable access to the Cosmo pool area.


----------



## Larry (Nov 6, 2007)

atstpier said:


> Thanks for the information.  It seems odd that the pool use wasn't locked down from the beginning given the obvious effect the tower was going to have on the existing pool.  Pool privileges are worth more to me than tennis privileges.  I also agree with your comment about the mini mart and the merchandise in the hallway.  It looks like a bad 7/11 in Cleveland.



I agree not only odd but that's when they had some leverage to get this included. I am not very optimistic that at this late stage in the game cosmopolitan would give this right to the Jockey Club owners when it wasn't in writing in the beginning of negotiations. Also if you bought into the cosmopolitan for let's just say around $700k would you be inclined to agree with your condo board in giving pool privileges to Jockey Club owners and exchangers?

If this ever happens I will be very surprised.


----------



## alanraycole (Nov 22, 2007)

*Facts, please, nothing but the facts. Jockey Club / Cosmopolitan pool / RCI points*

Please understand me, I am not trying to be rude or disrespectful of others contributions. But, I would really appreciate a current owner getting documentation stating the definitive answer to the question about the Cosmo pool usage. 

I was an owner there and am in the process of becoming one again. When I was an owner, I thought I read in Jockey Club issued reports that owners would have use of the Cosmo pool, period... no pending negotiations. I have since sold my two one-bedroom units and I threw away all my Jockey Club literature when I sold my old units. Now that I will be an owner again (this time of a two-bedroom unit), I, obviously, have a renewed interest. I can either trust my memory or be totally confused by all the conflicting reports I have read here. I would just call the Jockey Club, but according to reports on this site, that has resulted in conflicting stories as well (this is mirrored by my own experience in asking question to whoever happens to answer the phone there... it has been my experience to get conflicting answers when I ask any question to more than one person at the front desk... people apparently report only what they think rather than what they know). I would request the documentation myself, but I think it would be more forthcoming if a current owner asked for it. Any hard facts out there?

Also, formerly, when I owned two units there, they were in the points system. I took for granted it would be automatic on this new one... but after reading some info on this site, I am not so sure... anyone know for sure?

One last question... I bought a week in unit 778. Does anyone know for sure which view I will enjoy from that unit if I stay in my designated unit and time? I called the Jockey Club twice and got two different answers. I used to have a floor plan of the complex which would easily answer the question, but threw it all away when I sold my other units. Anyone out there have a floor plan who will check on it for me?


----------



## EZ-ED (Nov 22, 2007)

alanraycole said:


> One last question... I bought a week in unit 778. Does anyone know for sure which view I will enjoy from that unit if I stay in my designated unit and time? I called the Jockey Club twice and got two different answers. I used to have a floor plan of the complex which would easily answer the question, but threw it all away when I sold my other units. Anyone out there have a floor plan who will check on it for me?



778 will have a view of the Cosmo. As you probably already know each of the two bedroom units are located in each corner in each of the towers. 778 is on the southwest corner of the building farthest away from the strip.

As for the pool...who knows as the answer changes and probably will until announced by resort management.


----------



## davesdog (Nov 23, 2007)

EZ-ED said:


> 778 will have a view of the Cosmo.



South facing units will have a  very close view !  I just took a look at the Cosmo building ani it is very close.


----------



## derb (Nov 23, 2007)

778

First the bad news, its in the derby tower, farthest from the strip.

Good news, 7th floor, back corner unit, facing the belagio to the north.


----------



## derb (Nov 23, 2007)

Does anyone ever use the TS pools in Vegas.  We go twice an year and hardly ever see anyone in the pools.  Hotel guests, sure, esp at the Flamingo pools.  I think less than 5% of Vegas TS people use the pools.


----------



## EZ-ED (Nov 23, 2007)

oops - guess I should have counted better. Derb is right  

As for who uses the pool... we use them all the time when the weather is warm.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 23, 2007)

derb said:


> Does anyone ever use the TS pools in Vegas.  We go twice an year and hardly ever see anyone in the pools.  Hotel guests, sure, esp at the Flamingo pools.  I think less than 5% of Vegas TS people use the pools.



We've been going to Vegas since 1998. In all that time I've been in the pools three times that I can remember. Twice was when we had our daughter and neice with us and they insisted in going swimming (cute guys at the pool and all that). I finally got into the pool last October when we stayed at our HGVC LV Strip unit. I was in maybe about an hour and that's because I was tired of sweating in the gym. I figured I could get my exercise in the pool and be more comfortable than sweating on an elipticle trainer in the fitness room.


----------



## alanraycole (Nov 24, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for those who have already answered questions. Now I have another... It has been a while since I stayed on the north-facing side of the Derby Tower and cannot remember the quality of the view. Can anyone tell me if I am on the farthest end of the Derby Tower from the strip on the seventh floor, is there an unobstructed view of the Bellagio fountains as they erupt? Anything else remarkable about the view from that spot?


----------



## Larry (Nov 25, 2007)

derb said:


> Does anyone ever use the TS pools in Vegas.  We go twice an year and hardly ever see anyone in the pools.  Hotel guests, sure, esp at the Flamingo pools.  I think less than 5% of Vegas TS people use the pools.



I actually checked out of the Excalibur after 1 day when it first opened because I hated the pool and the weather at that time of year (I think it was late October) was great for swimming. We checked into the Tropicana right across the street because we liked the pool area. This was over twenty years ago and since then many hotels have built really nice pools since then so I guess pools are important to many people.

 I don't care for the current pool at the Jockey Club and it will be worse with the sun completely blocking the pool by the Cosmopolitan so I really think they should have gotten usage of the Cosmo pool in writing when they had the chance. :ignore:


----------

